# Critique Aiden for SV show



## GatorDog

I am considering entering Aiden in a show in a few weeks. Here is my most recent stacked shot of him at 33 months old. I'd like to hear what some of the more experienced members think.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Which show are you considering? We are entered in one for the end of June.

Now, I don't critique but he is STUNNING!!!


----------



## GatorDog

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Which show are you considering? We are entered in one for the end of June.
> 
> Now, I don't critique but he is STUNNING!!!


This is the show.

Info

It will be our first, so I'm nervous.


----------



## qbchottu

He is a show/work cross right?


----------



## GatorDog

qbchottu said:


> He is a show/work cross right?


Yup. WGSL/WGWL


----------



## mwiacek10

Very nice looking dog.


----------



## ksotto333

He's very handsome..


----------



## lhczth

Masculine male with good withers and topline. Good position and length of croup. Sufficient angulation in front and good in rear. His upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns, can't see his feet. Very good color though I would like a darker face. Very nice expression.


----------



## GatorDog

lhczth said:


> Masculine male with good withers and topline. Good position and length of croup. Sufficient angulation in front and good in rear. His upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns, can't see his feet. Very good color though I would like a darker face. Very nice expression.


Thank you!


----------



## carmspack

does he have Uwe Kirschental?

I agree with Lisa . I do like his topline , his neck , NICE HEAD and expression , obviously masculine , good bone, 
pasterns , dry muscle build , very good condition. The only fault I would have on him is upper arm which could be a little longer .

In stacking him you have his front legs placed back further than they should be . This makes him look more straight in the upper arm placement .

Take a line from the high point of the whither and bring it down. You will see that until you come to the end of the body you are okay , then the legs are pulled back. His leg should be where you have the toes of the left foot (in this picture) so you are back by maybe 3 or 4 inches .

Carmen


----------



## GatorDog

carmspack said:


> does he have Uwe Kirschental?
> 
> I agree with Lisa . I do like his topline , his neck , NICE HEAD and expression , obviously masculine , good bone,
> pasterns , dry muscle build , very good condition. The only fault I would have on him is upper arm which could be a little longer .
> 
> In stacking him you have his front legs placed back further than they should be . This makes him look more straight in the upper arm placement .
> 
> Take a line from the high point of the whither and bring it down. You will see that until you come to the end of the body you are okay , then the legs are pulled back. His leg should be where you have the toes of the left foot (in this picture) so you are back by maybe 3 or 4 inches .
> 
> Carmen


Thanks! I don't _think_ he has any Kirschental at all, but it might be far back and I could be mistaken. 

I was wondering if those front legs looked a little off. I'll try and get a better picture and see if it changes that upper arm.


----------



## GatorDog

So I got two new stacked shots of Aiden today to try and get a better image of his upper arm. I think it looks better..? His coloring looks slightly off due to the lighting.


----------



## carmspack

really nice set up on the front -- now for the extended rear bring that up an inch or two


----------



## elisabeth_00117

He really is a stunning guy!

Good luck at the show! Ours is at the end of June and we are working on the stacks.. lol. 

Please keep us updated!


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Wow he is handsome!!!


----------



## GatorDog

Thanks again guys!

carmspack - It's so tough trying to get it perfect! 

Elisabeth - I will definitely be posting an update after the show. I'm really interested to see how he does.

4TheDawgies - Thanks!


----------



## Minnieski

I don't know anything about critiquing, but dang, he is one handsome dog! Beautiful head and ear set, great expression -- exactly what I think a GSD should look like. Really nice looking guy! Where did you get him?


----------



## GatorDog

Minnieski said:


> I don't know anything about critiquing, but dang, he is one handsome dog! Beautiful head and ear set, great expression -- exactly what I think a GSD should look like. Really nice looking guy! Where did you get him?


Thank you! I got him (by accident) from Kathy Rogers of HausDaka German Shepherds. I wasn't looking for a GSD, but he was living at the vet that I worked for with Giardia and kennel cough and I just couldn't leave him there. He was returned to the breeder after his first owner neglected him. I can't believe how fantastic he is after such a bad start! He is an amazing dog. We'll be going for our IPO1 in June.


----------



## VTcoach

I'll be at that show. I'll look for you.


----------



## lhczth

What a lucky boy to have found you.


----------



## GatorDog

lhczth said:


> What a lucky boy to have found you.


He's lucky I don't have the self-control to say no! He started out as a foster..failed pretty quickly.


----------

